# It shouldn't be this hard



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

There is a possible vizsla mix in a shelter near me. I ask Cane Rosso if I could go look at her, and possibly pull her. I got the go ahead, and called the shelter to make sure we were a medical approved rescue, as she has a limp, and requires one to be pulled. The lady on the phone confirm that the rescue was approved. 
After the drive, and again confirming the rescues status, I wait for over an hour to see this young sweet little dog. I tell the attended I want to pull her. Another 30 minutes go by, and I'm told I have to have the rescue director call them so they can verify I have the rescues permission to pull her. I text the director (who's on vacation) and she makes the phone call. Then the next ball drops, we are Not on their list of approved medical rescues. 
This dog is on the list to be euthanized at 5:30 pm , and it's after 3 pm now. The rescue director is on vacation, and there is no way to get the paperwork in, and approved til next week. 
I would have just adopted her, but that wasn't a option either. She can only be pulled by a medical approved rescue. 
The whole time this is going on, their Facebook keeps posting pleas for a rescue, foster, or a adopter to step up. 

I've called in so many favors today, and still don't know if she is safe. I got a medical approved rescue to email a tag to save her, but I won't know until tomorrow if they received it in time.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I mean would they somehow be liable if she was just adopted or are we missing something else here? Bureaucracy shouldn't get in the way of saving a life. Idiotic.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

With the other shelters, a copy of the 501c and the rescues information, or email from the rescue with the 501c is what is needed to pull a dog, or tag it for later pick up. Although they can, and do ask who is picking up the dog. 
Some of the other shelters, we've pulled from before. Those just need to see my drivers license, and me to sign for the dog.

Those are all good things, as it shows who is actually a rescue. There's dog flippers, and believe it or not Hoarders that want these dogs for free. For the ones that they consider to be a medical rescue. They want the rescues to be able to receive donations, and raise funds to cover the dogs expenses. Some dogs have funds raised before they leave the shelter. It takes a 501c to be able to receive those funds. Hazel is not bearing her full weight on one hind leg. It may turn out with rest she would be fine. Or it could turn into a very expensive surgery. Her going into a rescue, helps insure she will get medical attention. 

It was just rather frustrating, that the hours I spent at the shelter could have been spent networking. That way she could have been out before her PTS date expired. I still won't know for a couple of hours if the late tag saved her.


----------



## Canadian Expy (Feb 27, 2013)

TR I share your frustration. I know the rescue I assist with has contacted shelters to pull a dog, receives the green light, sends a volunteer to retrieve the dog, only to find it was euthanized anyway. No shelter dog was is safe until they are out. 

It's a sad system. It doesn't matter whether the pup is young, old, healthy or not, pure or mixed. If the shelter is full (and most are) dogs are at risk.

Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I'm here again today, after calling in a big favor to the GSP rescue of Texas. They tagged her for me to pickup. 
Fingers crossed, it goes better than yesterday.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Well l still don't have her. 
Even after they emailed the GSP rescue before I went up there. It now shows in their computer, she is being held for a different rescue.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

After everything that's happened in the past. I will believe it, when I actually have hands on her. She is supposed to be coming to my house Saturday evening.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's with me, and we are ditching her shelter name. Introducing Abbey.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

Oh she's cute  Glad you finally got her!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's had a tough day learning a new skill.
How to eat birthday cake off of a fork. 
But seriously she's a sweety, and fitting right in.


----------



## vdogdad (Apr 15, 2013)

Simply awesome! Thanks for your determination...she's a lucky girl.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She's now current on all her vaccinations. The good news is she is heartworm negative. The bad (I already suspected) is she is being referred to a orthopedic specialist. Her hip has laxity on the left side, and I don't think she has been able to use it for awhile.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Little Abbey sleeping with her bone.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

She looks so sweet


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Abbey had her consultation with a orthopedic hip specialist today. 
I was not what we were hoping for, but knew it was a strong possibly. 
The ball of her hip is out of place, and has a fracture in the ball. They are recommending a hip replacement. 
The other option would be FHO surgery. It would relive any pain by removing the ball, but she still might not have use of the leg.
I'm hoping the rescue goes with the hip replacement, even if it means raising funds first. The estimated cost is a little over $6000.
You can tell by the xrays, just how bad it is.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Opps wrong xray. That's what they want to do. This is the correct one.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Abbey's fundraiser 
https://www.gofundme.com/abbey-needs-a-hip-replacement


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> Opps wrong xray. That's what they want to do. This is the correct one.


 Whoa! You don't have to be a radiologist to see the problem there. Can't they just remove the joint? It's done quite often for dysplasia.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Yes, FHO is the second option. 
But the vet will not guarantee that she will ever use her leg, if we go that route. 
So then you would have to decide between amputation, or FHO. Not trying to be harsh, a leg she didn't use, is just more weight for her to carry on three legs.

The hip replacement is her best option. 
The hospital I took her to, is rated the 3rd in the world on hip replacements. 
This is one of those areas I have to rely on the doctors opinion. I've been very lucky and not had hip problems with previous dogs.


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Just for my education, what is this hip problem? Is it due to an injury, or does the hip socket just break down? Is this different then dysplasia?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

It's from a injury. 
The dark place on the ball of the femur, is a fracture. The hip has been out of the socket for some time. Part of the fractured bone is resting in the socket.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> texasred said:
> 
> 
> > Opps wrong xray. That's what they want to do. This is the correct one.
> ...


Bob,
I just want to thank you so much for donating to help Abbey, in memory of Cash.
Not only does it help my family, by letting us know how much you care. It helps Abbey get one step closer to hers.
We are truly thankful for your generosity, and caring heart.
Deb Kindall


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

I haven't posted any pictures of Abbey in a while. She is such a cool little dog, and has blossomed being a part of the family. She has a silly personality, and is one that I will miss when she leaves me.

Abbey letting me know it's time for her dinner.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

She a cutie  She's nice about saying she wants dinner. Kaylee makes her bowl fly across the kitchen when she smacks it with her paw.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Thank you Tammy, for thinking of my family, and donating to help Abbey.

She sees Dr Liska on Friday. 
He is one of the doctors that helped develop the total hip replacement, and has offered the surgery at a price that makes it a more attainable goal. 
The money saved ($1000.) on surgery, can go towards her physical therapy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

YAY Abbey
She's having hip surgery on Thursday.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Abbey is out of surgery, and everything went very well. She should get to come home tomorrow.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Miss Abbey is home.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

She looks so happy!


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Be careful, Deb - there is something about her that screams "foster fail"!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Bob Engelhardt said:


> Be careful, Deb - there is something about her that screams "foster failure"!


If June didn't have a jealous soul, it would have already happened. I've been having to take June shopping, and walks where it's just me, and her to keep her happy.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

She was so constipated from the pain medication yesterday, I thought we might be back to the vets. She would literally scream, when she tried to use the restroom. The surgeon wanted to give it 24 hours, and diet was a full can of pumpkin, with bacon grease added.
It worked, and she was back to normal this morning.
Abbey napping after a short on leash walk.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Abbey has been doing very well, using her leg on slow controlled walks. Her stiches came out yesterday, and she gets to start the swimming part of her rehab. 
She still has 6 weeks of rehab ahead of her. I've started buying bully sticks by the lb. as she hasn't been able to figure out the Kong Wobbler.

On a side note, a second foster should be joining me very soon.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

texasred said:


> ... I've started buying bully sticks by the lb. as she hasn't been able to figure out the Kong Wobbler.
> ....


Smart pup! "Mommmm ... this Kong thing is no good - can I have a bully stick?"


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Oh Bob, she is very good at trying to play me. This is what she does, when I tell her to go to her crate.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

texasred said:


> Oh Bob, she is very good at trying to play me. This is what she does, when I tell her to go to her crate.


She sounds like such a silly little girl  Someone will be so lucky to have her!


----------

